# Look KG166 front deraileur



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

I picked up a KG166 in immaculate condition, and a Record group from Craigslist for a song, the group came with a 32.0 clamp FD and it is too loose. I measured to seat tube to be 31.8. Would it be a major faux pas to use a shim in the larger clamp or should I just get another derailleur from ebay or whatever?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

shim it... .2mm is nothing.. a couple of wraps around the tube with Electricians tape should do it


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Upon remeasuring the seat tube I read 28.6 on my calipers.....weak. I cannot find a 28.8 Campagnolo clamp anywhere.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

de.abeja said:


> Upon remeasuring the seat tube I read 28.6 on my calipers.....weak. I cannot find a 28.8 Campagnolo clamp anywhere.


another option is to buy a braze-on front derailleur and a 28.6 FD braze-on adapter clamp like this one:
http://www.ebikestop.com/pyramid_front_derailleur_braze_on_clamp_adapter_286_silver-26148.php

Then in the future the front derailleur stays with the grouppo and adapter clamp stays with the bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

+1..the best option......


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks guys I can't wait to give her a photo shoot when fully assembled. Now I just need to pick up a record FD and that clamp.


----------

